# How do i check RAM speed?



## gfreeman1

try cpuz Since its a dell u probably cant go into BIOS and tell.

You might also find PCWizard on that site, it can help you out too, dl both


----------



## boonie2

Yep Cpuz Will Tell You Everything You Need To Know


----------



## crazydj

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## jbok

You can just go to crucial.com and have it scan your system.


----------



## Xavier1421

Depending on processor speed, it's either going to be PC100 or PC133.


----------



## DVtriple6

CPU-Z or Everst will say that right?


----------



## Xaine99

Another great little system information tool is called... System Info for Windows. Freeware, and doesn't require installation to use.

Direct link to download -- SIW
Homepage -- GTOPala

Xaine99


----------



## money11465

A ghetto method is to also create a text file with a few random characters and save it as an .nfo, and try to open it with "System Information", the default .nfo file association. It will mess up and say your .nfo is corrupt, and will just give you basic system info. So, in short, create an .nfo and try to open it.


----------



## Shadowrunner340

stick your tongue on it lol

yeah just check your system info or download cpuz


----------



## iampoor

as far as it it supports it...

1. in CPU-Z find the chipset it has
2. look up that chipset on google or wikipedia...
3. tahdah

Also it cann support any ddr ram if its ddr


----------



## WVKID4456

Try PC Wizard for all of your needs!

It will tell you everything: mainboard, cpu, ram, hdd, temps, etc.

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## crazydj

CPU wizards owns! Seriously, it does. When i grow up, i wanna be a wizard! -_-


----------

